
New Zealand's Edmund Hillary Fellowship: world's most entrepreneur-friendly visa - alannallama
https://www.ehf.org/
======
DrScump
Are they aware that the "Join our mailing list" fields don't appear with
Chrome? (Or with my extensions, at least)

They show up on Opera.

